# New pup hasn't pooped yet!?!?



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

This is my first time raising a puppy (i've previously had adult dogs). 

My little guy, Finnick, came home yesterday but has yet to poop. It's been just over 24 hours. He's eaten 4 meals so far with us (3 meals per day) with no problem, he's also drinking plenty. He is urinating fine (although it takes a while in the garden for him to actually "go" because he gets distracted. Is this normal for him not to have pooped? Am I going to get one giant poop when he eventually poops? Shovel at the ready! :S

Fuzzbuttmum


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont think that is normal. Has there been a change in the food from what the breeder was feeding? Does he have free access to water? Are you allowing him the opportunity to freely wander about in the yard to deceide to poop? Has he been dewormed at all? If so, with what and when? Has he had a bout with diarrhea recently and his stools are just firming up?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> This is my first time raising a puppy (i've previously had adult dogs).
> 
> My little guy, Finnick, came home yesterday but has yet to poop. It's been just over 24 hours. He's eaten 4 meals so far with us (3 meals per day) with no problem, he's also drinking plenty. He is urinating fine (although it takes a while in the garden for him to actually "go" because he gets distracted. Is this normal for him not to have pooped? Am I going to get one giant poop when he eventually poops? Shovel at the ready! :S
> 
> Fuzzbuttmum


my puppy did the same thing. It worried me. He will go. He might be nervous of his new life. =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> my puppy did the same thing. It worried me. He will go. He might be nervous of his new life. =)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  maybe he will eventually go, I think I will just phone my vet to double check (and put my mind at ease). He seems very happy in himself. 

dawnandjr - I'm feeding him the food the breeder gave me when I got Finnick. So, it's not the food


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Thank you  maybe he will eventually go, I think I will just phone my vet to double check (and put my mind at ease). He seems very happy in himself.
> 
> dawnandjr - I'm feeding him the food the breeder gave me when I got Finnick. So, it's not the food


My puppy took for ever. I kept taking him out side hoping he would go.....=( but once he did, it seam like he had to poop all the time, and also tried to eat it. =p good luck, keep us posted what happens and what the vet said. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> My puppy took for ever. I kept taking him out side hoping he would go.....=( but once he did, it seam like he had to poop all the time, and also tried to eat it. =p good luck, keep us posted what happens and what the vet said.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks  it's put my mind at ease a bit. I'll update on what the vet says  we've just spent about 1/2 hour in the garden in case he wanted to poop, but nothing. 

Is that your pup in your avatar? He is gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

he'll go. I remember being a little frustrated too because my little guy wouldn't poop either. How do you teach a puppy where to poop if he wont poop??! Haha, give him time, play with him. I've noticed it loosens my pup up sometimes. Goes RIGHT after a walk. but 24 hours IS long. I'd consider getting the vet to take a look at him if hes blocked up for much longer.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Thanks  it's put my mind at ease a bit. I'll update on what the vet says  we've just spent about 1/2 hour in the garden in case he wanted to poop, but nothing.
> 
> Is that your pup in your avatar? He is gorgeous!!!! x


Yes. =) thank you. Here he is now at 9 weeks . You should post a pic so we can see your baby =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Take a Look*

under the bed.

LF


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Yes. =) thank you. Here he is now at 9 weeks . You should post a pic so we can see your baby =)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


your puppy is so adorable!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hunter4628 said:


> your puppy is so adorable!!


Thank you.=) your puppy is handsome as well ,=D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Such adorable pups everywhere!!!! *melts into the floor* Diesel7602 oh he is so lovely, and his ears are up already! Finnicks are still fluffy and floppy  

Great news.....he did a poop!!! Yaaayy (never thought i'd be so happy over poop).

Here's Finnick today at 9 weeks old-


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Such adorable pups everywhere!!!! *melts into the floor* Diesel7602 oh he is so lovely, and his ears are up already! Finnicks are still fluffy and floppy
> 
> Great news.....he did a poop!!! Yaaayy (never thought i'd be so happy over poop).
> 
> ...


Awe!!! He looks like a fuzzy bear. I would totally love hugging that pup. Here is a new pic of him. His left went back down today =/ I see our puppies are close in age. What's his d.o.b? Mine is Feb 2. 
Yeah for poop!!! When mine finally went poop, he pooped 10 times in that day=p

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Awe!!! He looks like a fuzzy bear. I would totally love hugging that pup. Here is a new pic of him. His left went back down today =/ I see our puppies are close in age. What's his d.o.b? Mine is Feb 2.
> Yeah for poop!!! When mine finally went poop, he pooped 10 times in that day=p
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooops forgot pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Great news.....he did a poop!!! Yaaayy (never thought i'd be so happy over poop).


And so it begins.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I remember 3 years ago asking myself and google about little dexy booo boo's lack of poop. He did not poop for a whole 2 days lol I was so happy when he did go. Dont stress, it will happen  

Ooooops late on the response yey for the poop! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

My pup did the exact same thing! It was about 48 hours till we got a poop. Don't worry it will come in time just stay on top of him and take him out frequently till the first poop so he doesn't make an accident and start bad behaviors. And reward your pup like crazy when it does go. I know it's nerve wracking I was so worried at first too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ooops forgot pic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Awwhhhh!!! He is freaking adorable, love his markings! 
Yep, Finnick and Diesel are close in age, Finnick was born on the 6th of Feb!! So only a few days younger  p.s thanks for the friends request  I'm trying to get a lovely photo of him sitting, but it's so hard because he gets distracted lol

Mister C - Yep.......he's a poop machine now! :rolleyes2:

misslesleedavis1 & Daisyline - I know! I was so worried, I was panicking for nothing, phew!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Awwhhhh!!! He is freaking adorable, love his markings!
> Yep, Finnick and Diesel are close in age, Finnick was born on the 6th of Feb!! So only a few days younger  p.s thanks for the friends request  I'm trying to get a lovely photo of him sitting, but it's so hard because he gets distracted lol
> 
> Mister C - Yep.......he's a poop machine now! :rolleyes2:
> ...


I wish mine would hold still too . It takes 30 pic to get one. He moves every time or goes for my phone ,=/ he rather eat leafs or sticks =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I wish mine would hold still too . It takes 30 pic to get one. He moves every time or goes for my phone ,=/ he rather eat leafs or sticks =)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Finnick and Diesel would get on, he absolutely loves running around the garden with a mouthful of leaves (so much so, that I have to remove them before he chokes). 

I'd love to get a piccy like the one you have of Diesel on your profile! x


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> I think Finnick and Diesel would get on, he absolutely loves running around the garden with a mouthful of leaves (so much so, that I have to remove them before he chokes).
> 
> I'd love to get a piccy like the one you have of Diesel on your profile! x


Lol. How I got that pic was after we let him run his self out ,I held a stick up to get his attention, then hurry and took a pic  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Lol. How I got that pic was after we let him run his self out ,I held a stick up to get his attention, then hurry and took a pic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ps. I let him chew on all the sticks he could. I think that if why his ears came up fast and stay up, some thing to do with chewing makes their ears stronger. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> ps. I let him chew on all the sticks he could. I think that if why his ears came up fast and stay up, some thing to do with chewing makes their ears stronger.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will try that method!! Hopefully be able to post it if I get one 
Finnick's ears aren't even attempting to go up yet, still furry, floppy and floofy as ever! He discovered the broom earlier............. that was fun!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> I will try that method!! Hopefully be able to post it if I get one
> Finnick's ears aren't even attempting to go up yet, still furry, floppy and floofy as ever! He discovered the broom earlier............. that was fun!


Oh my gosh mine won't stop going after the broom . It's funny because perseus just came running from the kitchen with the broom in him mouth haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Oh my gosh mine won't stop going after the broom . It's funny because perseus just came running from the kitchen with the broom in him mouth haha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww  is Perseus your other dog? We considered that name for Finnick! 
He also discovered the washing on the washing line and proceeded to play tug of war with my jumper on it


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Awww  is Perseus your other dog? We considered that name for Finnick!
> He also discovered the washing on the washing line and proceeded to play tug of war with my jumper on it


Perseus"Percy" is my German in my profile pic. Diesel is my name  I think it's cool our baby's are close in age. I can't wait tell the day my land shark stops chewing on me and hopefully turns into cuddle bug. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus"Percy" is my German in my profile pic. Diesel is my name  I think it's cool our baby's are close in age. I can't wait tell the day my land shark stops chewing on me and hopefully turns into cuddle bug.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gah! So sorry, I got all muddled up!!!! Hehe, would have been even weirder if i'd named Finnick "Perseus" too!! Does Percy sleep through the night (are you crate training him)? Finnick is doing really well with crate training and he now sleeps more or less through the night! 

If you ever have a spare moment, would you mind measuring Percy's height.....i'd love to compare Finnick's, because he seems really huge to me! x


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Gah! So sorry, I got all muddled up!!!! Hehe, would have been even weirder if i'd named Finnick "Perseus" too!! Does Percy sleep through the night (are you crate training him)? Finnick is doing really well with crate training and he now sleeps more or less through the night!
> 
> If you ever have a spare moment, would you mind measuring Percy's height.....i'd love to compare Finnick's, because he seems really huge to me! x


He is crate train. He wakes up once to go pee at night. He hates his crate though =( I read dogs love them because it's like a cave/den, but mine hates going in. How do you measure hight? I weighed him last Sunday and he weighed 20#

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> He is crate train. He wakes up once to go pee at night. He hates his crate though =( I read dogs love them because it's like a cave/den, but mine hates going in. How do you measure hight? I weighed him last Sunday and he weighed 20#
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww, i'm sure he'll get used to it slowly...Finnick isn't always keen on going in his crate either, sometimes he takes his toys into it to play though which I think it a good sign....I pretty much have to push him get get into it at night time (I don't think that's the right thing to do, but if I don't he won't get in it!). I covered Finnick's crate with a blanket, so it is covered three sides...I think he prefers it like that because it's even more enclosed. 

Finnick hasn't actually been weighed yet, he's going to the vets next week  
Just with a tape measure, from his shoulder blades down to the floor (only if you get a spare moment though, id love to compare).


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Aww, i'm sure he'll get used to it slowly...Finnick isn't always keen on going in his crate either, sometimes he takes his toys into it to play though which I think it a good sign....I pretty much have to push him get get into it at night time (I don't think that's the right thing to do, but if I don't he won't get in it!). I covered Finnick's crate with a blanket, so it is covered three sides...I think he prefers it like that because it's even more enclosed.
> 
> Finnick hasn't actually been weighed yet, he's going to the vets next week
> Just with a tape measure, from his shoulder blades down to the floor (only if you get a spare moment though, id love to compare).


Ok, I think I did this right. From shoulder down to ground is 15 1/2 inch and he weighs 25# now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ok, I think I did this right. From shoulder down to ground is 15 1/2 inch and he weighs 25# now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah, thank you  Finnick is exactly the same!!!! Not sure how much he weighs atm, should find out next week


----------

